# Guess what



## 29858

请问Guess what 的确切意思和它的用法。
还有， 可以这么用吗? 
Guess what? We share the same birthday！
谢谢


----------



## Rallada

你的例子是对的，可以这么用。

Guess What 的意思是“你知道吗？”， 带有一点儿“ 不可思意 ”的意思
－你知道吗, 他终于成功了！Guess what? He finally succeeded
－你知道吗,她怀孕了！Guess what? She if pregnant!


----------



## 29858

I appreciate your help
还有， 请问you know what 是不是与其有相同的意思?


----------



## nichec

29858 said:


> 请问Guess what 的确切意思和它的用法。
> 还有， 可以这么用吗?
> Guess what? We share the same birthday！
> 谢谢


 
I would translate it as "你猜怎麼著" myself.


----------



## Rallada

29858 said:


> i appreciate your help
> 还有， 请问you know what 是不是与其有相同的意思?



对了，意思相同


----------



## 2PieRad

_Guess what? I passed the test/he got a new car/you won a trip to Europe!

_大多数情况下，用　＂ｇｕｅｓｓ　ｗｈａｔ＂　说明你想给对方通知你的好消息。（除了开玩笑时）

_Guess what? My dog died/I lost my wallet/I was fired from my job.  _(这样说不太顺耳）



_You know what? I hate you/I really don't care about this/Shut up!_

“Ｙｏｕ　ｋｎｏｗ　ｗｈａｔ＂　带一点“别烦我了”的感觉。所以，在上边的例子，用　“ｙｏｕ　ｋｎｏｗ　ｗｈａｔ＂来代替　＂ｇｕｅｓｓ　ｗｈａｔ＂　也不很合适。

_You know what? He got a new car/My dog died/You won a prize! 

_可是，请注意。＂Ｄｏ　ｙｏｕ　ｋｎｏｗ　ｗｈａｔ＂又有不同的意思和用法。


----------



## Rallada

"You know what" 和 "guess what" 可以对换来用，

两个的用法在英语叫作 "rhetorical question" ，意思是“不需要答案的问题”，你可以用来讽刺，宣布好／坏消息，含意是好或坏全在语调和使用的环竟。

Guess what?! I am not that fond of you either! (讽刺)
Guess what?! I've lost everything (坏消息) 
Guess what?! I've won the lottery (好消息)


----------



## 29858

按Erebos12345的解释， guess what 用在宣布好消息。 而按Rallada的解释， 可以用在任何情况下。 那到底哪个才正确呢？ 
先谢过。


----------



## aaron792

Guess what is used to express something unexpected, usually a surprise.


----------



## 2PieRad

恩。可以用"guess what"来讽刺或开玩笑。但是，我还觉得这句话不好用来报告你的坏消息。我反正不会对我朋友们说 “guess what? Your parents were in a car accident." 

还是多读英文为好。看人家怎么说，然后凭你自己的感觉去用吧。


----------



## 29858

erebos12345 said:


> 恩。可以用"guess what"来讽刺或开玩笑。但是，我还觉得这句话不好用来报告你的坏消息。我反正不会对我朋友们说 “guess what? Your parents were in a car accident."
> 
> 还是多读英文为好。看人家怎么说，然后凭你自己的感觉去用吧。


嗯, 正在不断努力学习当中. 谢谢啊.


----------



## Rallada

Erebos12345 said:


> 恩。可以用"guess what"来讽刺或开玩笑。但是，我还觉得这句话不好用来报告你的坏消息。我反正不会对我朋友们说 “guess what? Your parents were in a car accident."
> 
> 还是多读英文为好。看人家怎么说，然后凭你自己的感觉去用吧。



你举的例子过于极端了, 难道你会先问人家然後才告诉他他的家人出事了吗? 

用 "guess what" 来报告你的坏消息主要是要带有一定的惊讶, 不过我同意最终得凭自己的感觉去用.


----------



## the.yangist

aaron792 said:


> Guess what is used to express something unexpected, usually a surprise.



There should be some clarification. It's just a command to make someone guess something.  It's only a strange fluke that it is punctuated like a question.

The only difference between using, "Guess what?" as a command and as a sort of rhetorical command used to prompt a statement that is unexpected is the length between the command and the statement.

*Example A:*

A: "Guess what?"

B: "I don't know, what?"

A: "I have three nipples."

*Example B:*

A: "Guess what?  My house is on fire!"

B: [...]

But is there anything in Chinese that works more like a command, like, "Guess what?" does?

Something like, "你猜甚麼事實!"


----------



## samanthalee

the.yangist said:


> But is there anything in Chinese that works more like a command, like, "Guess what?" does?



Yes we can have a similar expression in Mandarin. Nichec gave that a few post ago 



nichec said:


> I would translate it as "你猜怎麼著" myself.


----------

